# Carna4 Dog food



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just found price $80 for 13lb bag.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL 

Amazing right, and the food that won the Iditarod this year & the Open North American Championship eight times is $57 for 44lbs.

Go figure.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I,ll stick with Costco(kirkland for 2weeks) for that price, feeding 2 100+ goldens. Maybe bring some Raw up with me.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It is very highly rated. I have no experience with it myself.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> It is very highly rated. I have no experience with it myself.


Rated by whom?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

WasChampionFan said:


> Rated by whom?


PetSumer reports for one. You could google it yourself.

That food is too pricey for me.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

What thread are you responding to. The Iditarod Champion feeds Eagle Pet Products. DeeDee Jonrowe Not Annamaet or Carna4

http://www.deedeejonrowe.com/Sponsors.html



WasChampionFan said:


> LOL
> 
> Amazing right, and the food that won the Iditarod this year & the Open North American Championship eight times is $57 for 44lbs.
> 
> Go figure.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

2Retrievers222 said:


> What thread are you responding to. The Iditarod Champion feeds Eagle Pet Products. DeeDee Jonrowe Not Annamaet or Carna4
> 
> Iditarod Musher Dee Dee Jonrowe


This year's Iditarod winner was Dallas Seavy on Dr. Tim's.

Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's

Dr. Tim has probably the best distance teams. Annamaet the shorter races because it is a northeastern food.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Checked it again Dallas Seavey 


Dr. Tim’s and PetFlow. Premium Products. Alot cheaper than Carna4


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like its not here in Canada


Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Checked it again Dallas Seavey
> 
> 
> Dr. Tim’s and PetFlow. Premium Products. Alot cheaper than Carna4


Egil Ellis is am amazingly successful team using Dr. Tim's.


----------

